# Sus and Deca



## Bdog479 (9 mo ago)

Starting cycle 500mg sus 750mg deca, first time using deca. Currently sitting at 15% body fat. Will my body fat increase on deca id like to preferably stay or lower this. Eating 3200 calories a day, 300g protein?


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sus should be higher than deca


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bdog479 said:


> Starting cycle 500mg sus 750mg deca, first time using deca. Currently sitting at 15% body fat. Will my body fat increase on deca id like to preferably stay or lower this. Eating 3200 calories a day, 300g protein?


What makes you think an anabolic steroid would increase your body fat?


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

If you aren't currently gaining fat on 3200 cals then theres no reason why you would if you added deca. Fat gain will only occur if you are in too high of a caloric surplus, work out your maintenance calories & go from there.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Too much unless you're the size of Big Ramy.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

js77 said:


> What makes you think an anabolic steroid would increase your body fat?


This 100%. There is only one thing that's going to make you fat, calories and more specifically too much/many?
Plus this is actuallly one of the reasons why I don't like these heavily "water retentive" cycles, ie. the bro cycles.
Throw in some good old dbol and that'd be perfect lol.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Bdog479 said:


> Starting cycle 500mg sus 750mg deca, first time using deca.


I would go in lower if first time, 400 would be enough, 600 would be plenty.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

It’s your calorie intake which is going to dictate if/at what rate you gain fat. If you’re fine with that calorie intake now, Deca won’t change that. Maybe you’ll get a little more water retention while you’re running the Deca, especially at that dose. But it’s temporary, it’s not fat and your strength will probably increase as a result. If it’s your first time running it, that dose is overkill.


----------



## Bdog479 (9 mo ago)

Bulldog88 said:


> If you aren't currently gaining fat on 3200 cals then theres no reason why you would if you added deca. Fat gain will only occur if you are in too high of a caloric surplus, work out your maintenance calories & go from there.


Just come straight from a cut into this cycle. Read someones post on another website saying they’re on a deca cycle and there body fat shot up, must be there diet didnt look too much into the post was just curious thats all. Mixed up the sus and deca aswell, 500 deca 750 sus


----------



## Bdog479 (9 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> I would go in lower if first time, 400 would be enough, 600 would be plenty.


not my first time with steroids, just deca. Mixed the dosage up on the post 750 sus 500 deca


----------

